# Dogs attacking the delivery person



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

How often do you have dogs running out to you? I don’t get why owners are so careless. I had a pitbulls viciously bark at me once in a bad neighborhood. I need to get a GoPro so I can sue these morons when the inevitable bite happens


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> How often do you have dogs running out to you? I don’t get why owners are so careless. I had a pitbulls viciously bark at me once in a bad neighborhood. I need to get a GoPro so I can sue these morons when the inevitable bite happens


Always bring a Glock or 9 mm in a delivery. If you cannot afford a firearm, get bear spray or mace.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Always remember to bring dog treats, or else!


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Always bring a Glock or 9 mm in a delivery. If you cannot afford a firearm, get bear spray or mace.


Worse advice ever.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I need to get a GoPro so I can sue these morons when the inevitable bite happens


And yet you keep doing it for pennies, and NO health insurance. Smart…..


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Worse advice ever.


Yip, going onto someone's property and firing , or even shooting onto their property is a great way to lose your gun rights.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Yip, going onto someone's property and firing , or even shooting onto their property is a great way to lose your gun rights.


Or your life.


----------



## Afili88 (May 1, 2021)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> How often do you have dogs running out to you? I don’t get why owners are so careless. I had a pitbulls viciously bark at me once in a bad neighborhood. I need to get a GoPro so I can sue these morons when the inevitable bite happens


Just put it on the side walk, call support and get your extra 4 dollars.


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

customers are so stupid! I am not afraid of dogs, or any animals whether at a customer's house or in the wild, ever, so I don't care if the dog gets out no matter what breed or their size/ability to bite my face off ... But last week, I delivered a huge walmart order to a house and there were two little dogs barking at me and the German shepherd came running over opened the screen door, bypassed me and almost ran to the street. If your dog can open your front door and run into a BUSY street, why the heck is your door open? WHY? Especially knowing you just ordered a huge shipment of food!!!??? Then yesterday, I brought the order to a customer's front door and the customer opens her door and I hear growling and two legs of a Rottweiler ... so the customer yelled at her dog then proceeded to place a baby gate in front of the door like that's going to stop kujo? Then she removed the baby gate and let the dog watch her talk to me from her porch. FN insane!! Don't talk to me lady!! You need to be taking care of your dog NOT ME!! ASSHOLE IDIOTS!! I know how to avoid dogs and not get bit, but I am holding 400 pounds of groceries AND I'm wearing a mask!!

I don't own dogs, I have 3 cats and 2 geckos, but I have a ton of experience with dogs and if I had a large breed dog that is capable of ripping someone's face off, that dog is going to be trained right. People are really stupid and should not be dog owners.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I had one almost escape out of the owners front door and attempt to bite me. It wasn’t a friendly dog and I was ready to snap his neck if need be.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Yip, going onto someone's property and firing , or even shooting onto their property is a great way to lose your gun rights.


It's still better than having half of your face mauled off. Giving up your gun rights is a small price to not go thru life with permanent disability or being dead (worst case scenario)








_Postal worker mauled by dog_


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

When I was in real estate, we had a brand new agent come to the brokerage.
Still had that 'new agent' smell.
Wide eyed, blond ... not real smart.

Came into the office one day telling the story about opening a front door with her MLS key (owner away) and a cat runs out. THEN she sees the note on the door "Don't let the cat out."
She says she spend an hour tracking, catching and rehoming the damn cat.

About two hours later the listing agent got an angry phone call from the owner. Her cat was missing; and someone had replaced it with a different cat. 

OOoops.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I don't deliver because I don't think this kind of trouble is worth it, but if I were to, I'd just leave the stuff at the gate and say sayanora sucker. I'm not getting bit for anyone, especially for the shit rates they pay.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

The pay is too low to be risking death


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

I can tell you this, if the dog is going to charge me with aggression (And I fear for my well being), you can be guaranteed I will put that POS down with my handgun, period. I don’t care. I won’t hesitate to allow some Rottweiler or pitbull lash on me and take my life. I will stop the threat before that dog gets within 10 yards of me. [Of course, you do have to keep in mind of ‘due regard’ to by-standers around you.]


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mota-Driven said:


> [Of course, you do have to keep in mind of ‘due regard’ to by-standers around you.]


Mmmm, yeeaaa.
Kinda.
But, if I am under unrelenting and deadly attack, I will respond to that attack FIRST. 
So, if you're in the vicinity of that happening to me ... _duck_ ... ok?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> How often do you have dogs running out to you? I don’t get why owners are so careless. I had a pitbulls viciously bark at me once in a bad neighborhood. I need to get a GoPro so I can sue these morons when the inevitable bite happens


I usuausual


Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> The pay is too low to be risking death


She goin get her package ! First mistake, he dropped the box. A handy barrier !

While dog is biting package, sweep his legs out from under him with a kick !
Stomp his spine as he is prone.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

See that Loose cinder block he fell next to ?
Skull crack that dog !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Remember . . . its spring !
Wasps, Hornets, Bumblebees will be as big a threat as Dogs !


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

The snap and crackle of a stun gun flashlight will send most dogs running. Momentarily anyways.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Have you tried " Scooby Snacks" ?


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Afili88 said:


> Just put it on the side walk, call support and get your extra 4 dollars.


The problem is the dog escapes when the owner opens the door. It runs toward me. The pitbull that ran out the front door viciously barked and scared the crap out of me. Those can really mess you up if they bite. Now that I think about it, I could have had that dog taken because pitbulls are lawfully banned in Miami. I forget about that law because so many morons have pitbulls

I did have 1 (it was a small one) chase my car after I get in and leave. That one was friendly and wanted to play. The pitbull didn’t sound like he wanted to be friends


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> See that Loose cinder block he fell next to ?
> Skull crack that dog !
> View attachment 594608


Agree. Quick thinking can easily change a situation to your benefit.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

small dogs are usually friendly. It’s the big ones that are always means and many are poorly trained and end up being vicious.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> How often do you have dogs running out to you? I don’t get why owners are so careless. I had a pitbulls viciously bark at me once in a bad neighborhood. I need to get a GoPro so I can sue these morons when the inevitable bite happens


Think about what you just said. In a bad neighborhood, you could win a lawsuit and still not collect enough to justify using a lawyer. If they had more money, they’d likely live elsewhere.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> See that Loose cinder block he fell next to ?
> Skull crack that dog !
> View attachment 594608


Easy for you to play Money Morning QB from your easy chair. 

There is an old saying- “When you’re up to your ass in alligators, it is hard to remember that your initial purpose was to drain the swamp!”


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> When I was in real estate, we had a brand new agent come to the brokerage.
> Still had that 'new agent' smell.
> Wide eyed, blond ... not real smart.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Gaylord Focker.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Easy for you to play Money Morning QB from your easy chair.
> 
> There is an old saying- “When you’re up to your ass in alligators, it is hard to remember that your initial purpose was to drain the swamp!”


I know me. I am battle proven.
I have been in similar situations.
1st thing is to make him worry about you. Put him on defense.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> The problem is the dog escapes when the owner opens the door. It runs toward me. The pitbull that ran out the front door viciously barked and scared the crap out of me. Those can really mess you up if they bite. Now that I think about it, I could have had that dog taken because pitbulls are lawfully banned in Miami. I forget about that law because so many morons have pitbulls
> 
> I did have 1 (it was a small one) chase my car after I get in and leave. That one was friendly and wanted to play. The pitbull didn’t sound like he wanted to be friends



Pitbull‘s are by far the most dangerous dogs in United States, as a matter fact, their skulls are so thick, a 9 mm round would actually have difficulty penetrating their skull, that’s how thick they are. The problem with pitbulls, is some of them aren’t bred properly, and then are mistreated as you alluded to, therefore are very temperamental dogs that can switch in a second to being hostile.

The problem with any animal attack, is hesitation. You literally have three, maybe four seconds or less to make a decision of the ‘fight or flight’ response. Because once a dog like a pitbull can get a hold of you, it can pull a 240 pound man to the ground with no problem. And in some cases, there really isn’t anything you can do if a pitbull lashes onto you, except use whatever method possible to -stop that threat-. But definitely always keep your eyes open and your ears alert when ever approaching a house.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

huh, My dog barks at me all the time. You know, when she feels I'm not sharing my food fast enough with her. No biggie.

A dog barked at me. sheesh. Next it will be a cat meowed at me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> huh, My dog barks at me all the time. You know, when she feels I'm not sharing my food fast enough with her. No biggie.
> 
> A dog barked at me. sheesh. Next it will be a cat meowed at me.


Watch video. Dog mauled Amazon driver around the head & neck.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Watch video


read OP. sheesh.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I bark back!!!!

rrrrrrrr......Rough.... rough!!!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I shot two dogs here not wile delivering food . But on a walk with my dogs. All reported to the police .
I kicked one dog to death . All three were stray pit bulls no collars nothing . Its shame to have to kill a dog because there owners are stupid .
I was delivering food once about 2 years ago. A diner daughter let the dog out . The dog was taking a challenge position to see if i would run. I stood my ground and sprayed it with mace in the face. 
The owner yelled at me . I should not of sprayed the dog. 
I told her better to spray it then have it bight me . I had to call the cops once again on that situation.
Police show up take my statement . Police know already . Im just there to deliver food .
I do not know if the lady got a ticket or not i only wanted to go to move onto my next delivery .
One can of spray gone . Always carry spray and a pocket knife if the spray fails or screw driver .


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Let the dog attack you. Uber will say that you fought with a service dog and deactivate you.


----------

